# Does anybody in Columbus repair fishing reels?



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anybody in Columbus repair fishing reels that need springs and such?

And how hard is to come the parts for old reels. Is it worth it?

For example, I have a Fenwick Black Hawk Mack II spinning reel that the trigger spring broke on. The trigger to open the bail currently just flops around loose.

It looks like this in mint condition: [ame="http://www.ebay.com/itm/FENWICK-BLACKHAWK-MACH-II-ULTRA-CAST-TRIGGER-High-speed-Retriever-/321308204563?_trksid=p2054897.l4276"]Fenwick Blackhawk Mach II Ultra Cast Trigger High Speed Retriever | eBay[/ame]

I have the black reel bag they gave you, along with the second spool, and the box it came in.
I still have the receipt too! 

Bought from K-Mart on 04/30/87 for 34.97. 

I have others too, like a Quick reel from 1979 that needs a bail spring.

Is it best to just throw these type of old reels out?


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Only guy I know of works at Vance Outdoors. (Buckeye Outdoors) outside of Hebron. (close to Buckeye lake) His name is Larry. I have heard that place called the Old Dutchman works on reels.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Those "Quick" reels were state of the art in the 70's. I would think you would be able to find a spring. If not mail it to me for $5.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Judy at The Old Dutchman used to work on them.... Give her a call 614-891-2653.

Although I would agree, unless there is a sentimental reason, just get a new one. They are probably better these days (technologically speaking).


----------



## cmalinowski (Aug 25, 2007)

When I lived in Columbus I struggled to find someone to work on my reels - I ended up sending mine off to Carolinareel.com and they did a great job, turned it around in about two weeks and sent me emails letting me know they got it and what was wrong with it, I think he whole think with postage cost me about $35. I also used bass pro shops mail in repair service before and it worked well, price was about the same. I think bass pro took longer.


----------



## old basser 1955 (Feb 3, 2014)

tHEIR IS A MAN IN NEWARK THAT IS VERY GOOD OLTIMER i THINK HES ON 2ND ST LOOKING FOR HIS CARD ILL LET U KNOW WHEN I FIND IT


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

Gottagofishn said:


> Judy at The Old Dutchman used to work on them.... Give her a call 614-891-2653.
> 
> Although I would agree, unless there is a sentimental reason, just get a new one. They are probably better these days (technologically speaking).


Yes. Old Dutchman. They're cheap, too, and do a good job...


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks guys...


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

Where is the Old Dutchman located ? I have a few reels that need a good cleaning


----------



## Deazl666 (Mar 30, 2012)

dustydog said:


> Where is the Old Dutchman located ? I have a few reels that need a good cleaning


Westerville, south of Hoover Res.

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Talonman said:


> Does anybody in Columbus repair fishing reels that need springs and such?
> 
> This may be a little late, but good info for future reference. If you google reel repair in Columbus Oh- yellow pages, they have 17 listings available that reach about all areas of Columbus.


----------



## dustydog (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Talonman (Sep 12, 2013)

That goes for me too...


----------

